# Where do you buy your bulk additives? (GFO, Na2CO3, CaCl2 etc.)



## Chronicle (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi All,

Just inquiring as to what you find the most economical method of acquiring bulk additives. I used to go through Bulk Reef Supply in the states about 5 years ago. Recently got back into the hobby and wondering if they still offer the best deal or if there is a Canadian competitor with similar prices. When given the choice I like to support Canadian business.

Cam


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I like reef supplies.ca
Great fast (super fast) service. They have graciously taken returns and are quick with support too.


----------



## Chronicle (Mar 26, 2015)

I have been crunching the numbers from user suggestions and will summarize:

*Bulk Reef Supply:*
The following calculations include the 16% fee charged by BRS (tax and duty) for shipping to Canada. These calculations also assume a $1 USD: $0.80 CAD conversion. For GFO I am quoting generic bulk prices.

Calcium: $3.54/lb (assuming 1 gallon/ 7 lb container purchased)
Carbonate: $3.54/lb (assuming 1 gallon/ 7 lb container purchased)
Magnesium: $3.93/lb (assuming 1 gallon/ 7 lb container purchased)
GFO: $22.48/lb (assuming 4lb container purchased)
High Capacity (HC) GFO: $37.29/lb (assuming 3.5lb container purchased)

*Reef Supplies (Canadian)*
Calculations assume 13% tax charged at checkout and free shipping. If your order is less then $150 a shipping charge is added.

Calcium: $4.39/lb (assuming 2500g container purchased)
Carbonate: $4.62/lb (assuming 2375g container purchased)
Magnesium: $6.15/lb (assuming 2kg container purchased)
High Capacity GFO: $29.35/lb (0.35kg container, currently on sale)


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I sell GFO as well as high capacity GFO.

If interested in a price send me a PM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronicle (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks uniboob, 

Update to reef supply's GFO has been made.


----------



## Chronicle (Mar 26, 2015)

noy said:


> Bulk CaCl at Reefsupplies is $21.39 / 2.5kg which comes to $8.56 / kg which then comes to $3.89 / lb.
> 
> If you use RFH's formula then you can use baking soda for the alk (just cook it in an oven for an hour to maximize effectiveness).


I assume they charge 13% HST on check out. Hence my $4.39/lb.


----------



## Chronicle (Mar 26, 2015)

noy said:


> you should add mag on your list


Thanks, updated.
Still waiting on final numbers from Bean Bag Frags. Any other suggestions will be investigated and updated.

Cam


----------



## DAN_B (Feb 22, 2013)

Jl aquatic has a sale on right now and free shipping on orders over $100


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

$4/lb free shipping over $200. You can group buy, as long as going to same address $200 minimum for free ship. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

We stock a full line of easy to measure bulk additives that mix crystal clear in minutes. We also offer local pickup for GTAaquaria members.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Not quite a year old thread (yet) so just bumping it up to see if there are any new information out there for best source (specifically high capacity GFO).

thanks!


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

zk4444 said:


> Not quite a year old thread (yet) so just bumping it up to see if there are any new information out there for best source (specifically high capacity GFO).
> 
> thanks!


Can someone confirm whether the GFO listed on reefuspplies.ca is high capacity or reg?


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Comment deleted


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Tagging along.

I have used both Reef Supplies and BRS.

I did the math and BRS (even with exchange) is still the cheaper option.
Lucky for me I have a company in the states and can have a driver over to get it for me. 
With shipping and duty, Im sure the results of the calculations would be different. 

Uniboob, PM sent. If you can compete with BRS, you have yourself a $200+ order coming your way.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Why the secret?

If Unibob can supply HC GFO, Carbon and Kalwasser to better BRS prices post it. Or there an issue with that on the board? Seems to be some interest here with several folks.

If I'd be interested in an order too. Otherwise I will be making a run to my US addy soon along with a BRS group buy. Exchange isn't so hot so that might be the only reason to hold off.


----------



## Reef Supplies (Apr 2, 2012)

MIND = BLOWN

That post is total horse-shit (pardon my language) and has zero merit.

I will only post once in this thread, if anyone has any further concerns please contact us directly as we would be glad to discuss this further.

For a vendor to publically lie about another vendors product in order to push their own, is not only slanderous, its despicable. There will be consequences as we do not take this sort of stuff lightly. 

We have worked very hard at supplying Canadian hobbiests the best products we can. We will not sit by while the competition publicly tries to hurt us. We run an honest business and would never under any circumstances lie or falsely advertise for monetary gains. We are in this long term and not for a quick buck.

as for GFO

What is the difference between regular and HC German GFO? The main difference is that HC is roughly 1.5 times more effective at removing PO4. It is also much more dense, thus requiring more flow than regular GFO. It also withstands more flow before grinding down to a fine dust. Low grade GFO quickly pulverises with too much flow.

Thank you


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I would like to formally apologize to reef supplies and his team, for the comment I made. I should not have posted it going off only the info I had received. I was misinformed about the GFO they sell, and should not have posted about it. 

Post has been edited, and would appreciate if whoever quoted the post/commented about it can remove/edit their posts.

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

